# My amateur projects...



## El Padre (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello!

Some time ago I began commit my ideas to computer... The first project was pilot watch to the competition Chronos-Art project. 
In each project I try to include something new in subject of engineering.

I am self taught, so forgive me for mistakes.

Some projects:

C-A Radical















C-A Magnetique





















C-A Grande Magnetique















C-A Sphere









































Sideralis





















Bauhaus Chrono









;-)


----------



## Demoman (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice concepts, you have alot of talent and an eye for nice design


----------



## Ondrej'papi'Berkus (May 19, 2010)

Holy crap, those are awesome!


----------



## callfriday (May 24, 2012)

The Bauhaus name is not a good one to use, because here in Germany it is a DIY retail chain. You could never be taken seriously with that name. However, I do like your concepts and designs. Especially, the Bauhaus ones!


----------



## El Padre (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm glad someone likes my projects.

Colored Bauhaus in all glory:


----------



## callfriday (May 24, 2012)

Again, a lovely, tastefully designed watch with a rich but clever use of colours contained in the right proportions, this watch is a delight to look at. This is obviously a watch for a trend setter with a bit of free cash to spare. Who doesn't mind the attention this watch will give. Though many would say that this is a watch for young men, perhaps in their 20's and 30's, the truth is, this watch will look good on anyone regardless on how old they are. I don't see this as an everyday watch, which some would want to use, but more of a watch which someone wears when they want to go out to somewhere special. This watch makes a statement, it says I'm not one of the crowd. I'm standing out by myself, because I am creative and self assured/accomplished. -This watch I wear tells you something about who I am. Full marks with this one! 

Don't forget! The name Bauhaus is a DIY name well known in Germany, Austria and Switzerland. It is not the best choice of a name, especially in the Germanic countries!


----------



## workaholic_ro (Dec 3, 2007)

callfriday said:


> The Bauhaus name is not a good one to use, because here in Germany it is a DIY retail chain. You could never be taken seriously with that name. However, I do like your concepts and designs. Especially, the Bauhaus ones!


A further investigation will lead you to Walter Gropius. German as well.


----------



## callfriday (May 24, 2012)

workaholic_ro said:


> A further investigation will lead you to Walter Gropius. German as well.


Oops! You are right of course. -The Bauhaus school of design. Bauhaus is still an unforgivable name to use, but yet an understandable one.


----------



## -sailor- (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice! You have some very interesting ideas. Great job!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Do #1. Now. 

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## El Padre (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks all for advice!


----------



## Vinc04 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bro, the designs are nice.


----------



## dehel (Jun 4, 2012)

Really like the C-A Sphere design!
But less the city names...


----------



## JonasT (Jul 5, 2011)

Great designs! Really love the C-A Sphere and Colored Bauhaus. Hope to see them in real life and own one.


----------



## slikmetalfab (Aug 17, 2011)

Very cool and unique designs.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

I really love what you're doing here and I'm incredibly picky.


----------



## cbray (Sep 16, 2013)

Just checked out the website, Really nice stuff.

Chronos Art


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Compliments and compliments again....


----------



## rpburi (Dec 13, 2012)

Very nice designs! I especially like the 1st design. You have a great eye for design and balance.


----------



## El Padre (Jun 4, 2012)

cbray said:


> Just checked out the website, Really nice stuff.
> 
> Chronos Art


I would like just to point out that neither I nor my projects are not related with Chronos Art. I prepared few projects for the competition announced by Chronos Art, but none of them was praised or appreciated. 
Therefore I think that the best solution for Chronos Art is to open new post with the advert of their work.


----------



## ev13wt (Oct 21, 2013)

callfriday said:


> The Bauhaus name is not a good one to use, because here in Germany it is a DIY retail chain. You could never be taken seriously with that name. However, I do like your concepts and designs. Especially, the Bauhaus ones!


It is not just an Obi.

Bauhaus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

OP: Awesome designs!


----------

